

Alternative database structures - pedalpete

Hey Hackers,<p>My site www.HearWhere.com has started gaining more traction after being covered by TechRadar and TechCrunch earlier this week.<p>I'm noticing some lag in response time from mysql (nothing too huge at the moment, but it will only get larger as the database grows).<p>I'm considering moving to a different database, maybe BigTable from Google, though i know there are other alternatives as well.<p>I'm already using memcache to speed-up response times, but am wondering what the hacker community thinks about these non-relational databases.<p>Anybody using BigTable? or other recommendations? or should I just stick to optimizing mysql and move to a cluster or something?
======
joubert
I use BerkleyDB. Performance is really good. But note that it is Key-Val
oriented.

